# New guy with 86/87/88 NASCAR Decal sets



## kartrac3r (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all, I have visited this site a couple times in years past, but thought it was time to join. I'm all about the scale cars. Hot Wheels, Action/Nascar, winners circle, racing champions, johnny lightnings and Revell Models. It's been awhile since I have done a model. I bought a bungh of Nascar decal sets in anticipation that I'd get back on it, but it just hasn't panned out, I'm too stuck on getting some 1:1 stuff done that my 1:24s are taking a back seat. If you'd like any of the Decal sets here just get ahold of me for pricing or make an offer.

Thanks, Aaron

These sets are for 1986-88 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Aerocoupes and 1986-87 Grand Prix 2+2's. Some have logos for both. Most of the sets have reference pictures. If they don't I'll look through my library and see if I can get you one.

Or if someone would be up to completing a model for me as well I'd gladly exchange some decal sets to get a model completed.


































































check out my photobucket page for more!
http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv304/kartrac3r/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24


----------



## campaignin (Dec 23, 2010)

*nascar driving experience*


I'm going to Tivo the 500 for the first race of the year?


----------

